# I plan on building a smoker.



## rsp4834 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've looked at some awesome smokers on this site and that's what prompted me to join. I plan on building a smoker soon and I am unsure what type to build. I'm sure everyone has their preference but I would be interested in hearing the pro's and con's of each from you guys. I have the materials available to me to make propane, or wood fired, even electric but that wouldn't be my first choice. I'll be reading up on construction etc. I hope you guys can give some advice to a newbie like me. thanks.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 1, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! There are a lot of people here who have built their own smokers so you should get a lot of help with it. Here's our "Smoker Build" forum, there's a lot to look at in there: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/197/smoker-builds


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 1, 2012)

Please do us a favor and swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself to the group


----------



## bigbluerog (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey everybofy im excited about being here.hopefully I learn some stuff.im planning on building a smokehouse soon and ive seen a couple on here I like.


----------



## sketter11205 (Dec 14, 2013)

bigbluerog i built my smokehouse back in oct. and love it!!! I use propane as a heat source. I call it the " Infidel Smokehouse" all pork is welcome lol. since I mainly deal with wild hogs. there are some great smokers and smokehouses on here. Since building mine I have learned about curing meats and made home made bacon, cured "wild hog" hams, Canadian ham, was already making sausages and slims jims. I use mine at least twice a month smoking . and thats with working shift work!!!













image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 16, 2013


----------



## bigbluerog (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks good skeeter....I think I've found the smoker on here that I want to build but im gonna tweek it alittle bit.I love smoking ribs and Boston butts.I want to do a brisket I've never done one before.so im wanting to build one soon.


----------



## bigbluerog (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice smokehouse skeetr11205.I think I've found the smokehouse on here that I want to build but im gonna add a thing or two on it


----------

